# Port updates different release time with 10.1 and 10.2



## Monti (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

I am using both FreeBSD 10.1 and 10.2 and notice that port updates are not being released at the same time with both versions. For example; I updated from MATE 1.10 to 1.12 about a week ago, but the 1.12 version of MATE does not show with `pkg upgrade` on FreeBSD 10.2 yet.

Could anyone please explain why it is so?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2016)

> The default pkg(8) repository set in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf now defaults to the quarterly package set. To use the latest branch (as was the previous default), the comment at the top of /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf explains how to disable the default repository and specify an alternative repository. [r285830] (Sponsored by The FreeBSD Foundation)


https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/relnotes.html#releng-changes


----------



## Monti (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you SirDice . Appreciate it. To me also a reminder for next release to read the release notes thoroughly


----------

